# Thermostat replacement



## jason13 (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried searching, but no real specifics. Does anyone know how to replace the thermostat on an '05 3.5 altima? I got the forward and bottom bolts out, but there's some sort of belt adjuster (small brass-colored thing with a wire coming out the bottom) that's preventing me from getting the back bolt out. It's too tight to get my 3/8" rachet in there, as well as the 1/4". And the head is too far back to get a wrench on. Only other thing I can think of is to fabricate a 3/8" shank, put that in the socket, then turn the shank with a wrench. Anyone know of another way? Am I supposed to remove something (the engine computer housing doesn't look like it would help if removed/set out of the way)? The local parts store doesn't have a manual for the car, either. So I'm really justing learning as I go. Thanks in advance.


----------

